# Mag623 Fast Newspaper Fire



## king2penn (Jul 26, 2010)

Recently did a video with my mag623 burning some newspapers in less than 5 seconds. 

Regards,
Steven


----------



## king2penn (Jul 26, 2010)

Mag mod was done by our well known CPF member Justin Case and shipped all the way to Singapore!


----------



## dannyk (Jul 26, 2010)

+1 for Justin Case.....great guy great build... very happy with mine :twothumbs


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol, it never gets old watching a paper go up in in a blaze at the hands of a hotwire!


----------



## WadeF (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice! Any idea on the approx. lumens a set up like that puts out?

Also, anyone know if a Mag85 can start newspaper on fire?


----------



## Billy Ram (Jul 26, 2010)

I have one m*g85 with the FM Bi-focal reflector that'll light news paper with a fresh charge. The FM09 is much quicker.
Billy


----------



## Justin Case (Jul 26, 2010)

WadeF said:


> Nice! Any idea on the approx. lumens a set up like that puts out?



5500 bulb lumens, regulated with a JimmyM JM-PhD-D1 regulator set to Vbulb=15.5V, soft start, low batt warning, and high temp warning. I have a variety of these regulated incan setups -- Mag623, Mag440, Mag09, Mag11.


----------



## wquiles (Jul 27, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> 5500 bulb lumens, regulated with a JimmyM JM-PhD-D1 regulator set to Vbulb=15.5V, soft start, low batt warning, and high temp warning. I have a variety of these regulated incan setups -- Mag623, Mag440, Mag09, Mag11.



Nice work on the Mag :twothumbs


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 28, 2010)

Generally a butane lighter is the better option for firestarting, but at least 2 of my lights will ignite paper and maybe a 3rd (I'll have to test it at some point). My 5 x IMR 26500 Mag 4D running the 458 bulb will light paper, especially on fresh batteries. My 8 x IMR 18650 Elephant II 458 is regulated to 20.V = 212W = lighting paper very easily. My 3D running a Svetila 64430 is regulated to 10V which would make it 79W - I know it can make paper darken and produce smoke so maybe it could produce flame, it wouldn't be as easy as from the 64458 bulb flashlights though.

There is definitely a lot of heat coming of these incans - five minutes of use and the light is feeling pretty warm. I remember playing with a 623 and running the batteries from full to low - talk about a warm Maglite! Luckily aluminium makes a good heatsink!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 29, 2010)

Great video king2penn!!!!:thumbsup:

I have watched it several times and have sent the link to many friends.



KiwiMark said:


> My 3D running a Svetila 64430 is regulated to 10V which would make it 79W - I know it can make paper darken and produce smoke so maybe it could produce flame......



Here is my 2D/64430 at work......







Anyone care to put their hand in front of it.......LOL





Thanks to AlanB for the regulated drive and to AW for the batteries.:wave:


----------



## hoongern (Jul 29, 2010)

Billy Ram said:


> I have one m*g85 with the FM Bi-focal reflector that'll light news paper with a fresh charge. The FM09 is much quicker.
> Billy



My LF IMR-9 (2xIMR18500), D26-G4 w/ WA1185 (3xIMR18500), [email protected] (3xIMR18500), and [email protected] (3xIMR26500) *ALL* can't light newspaper on fire =\ They'll just make it smolder (with lots of smoke) but no flames :thinking:

Maybe it's because they make newspaper here differently, or because I'm in a HUMID tropical country right now? I'll have to try again when I go back to the USA!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 29, 2010)

hoongern said:


> My LF IMR-9 (2xIMR18500), D26-G4 w/ WA1185 (3xIMR18500), [email protected] (3xIMR18500), and [email protected] (3xIMR26500) *ALL* can't light newspaper on fire =\ They'll just make it smolder (with lots of smoke) but no flames :thinking:
> 
> Maybe it's because they make newspaper here differently, or because I'm in a HUMID tropical country right now? I'll have to try again when I go back to the USA!



You do know that you have to say the magic words: "*Incan Combustus*" right? Also, make sure there are no mousey LED lights around.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 29, 2010)

hoongern said:


> My LF IMR-9 (2xIMR18500), D26-G4 w/ WA1185 (3xIMR18500), [email protected] (3xIMR18500), and [email protected] (3xIMR26500) *ALL* can't light newspaper on fire =\ They'll just make it smolder (with lots of smoke) but no flames :thinking:



*Well powered WA1185 also can light up newspare on fire.
See post #26 here.
The secret point is "WELL OVERDRIVEN BULB"
Another factor is well (full) writen newspaper.
Darker newspaper will catch the fire faster.*


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 30, 2010)

What kind of temperture can the actual lamp reach on some of these hotwires?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a good question eboe86.Since we all know that paper combusts at 451F than we must be exceeding that by at least a small margin.

Has anyone measured the temp of the various bulbs we use?


----------



## hoongern (Jul 30, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Well powered WA1185 also can light up newspare on fire.
> See post #26 here.
> The secret point is "WELL OVERDRIVEN BULB"
> Another factor is well (full) writen newspaper.
> Darker newspaper will catch the fire faster.*



I think it must be the humidity, because my builds are pretty low resistance - even to the point of flashing the bulbs (1185)

But my newspaper here looks exactly like that post - it smolders and produces red embers which burn away, but no sustained flames... (I did use completely black newspaper)


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 30, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> That's a good question eboe86.Since we all know that paper combusts at 451F than we must be exceeding that by at least a small margin.
> 
> Has anyone measured the temp of the various bulbs we use?



Despite the common acceptance of Ray Bradbury's *Fahrenheit 451*, it depends on the paper composition, humidity, chemicals, amount & type of ink (some inks are more flammable, and black solid image newsprint burns much easier/faster).

Doing the Mag623 experiment on various types of clean white copy paper gives an entirely different result. I measured the temps when I did the destructive testing, but not coming out the front using the reflector. 

Next time I fire up my Mag 623, I'll put the Fluke temp probe in front and see...but it won't absorb as much IR energy as black newsprint.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 30, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Despite the common acceptance of Ray Bradbury's *Fahrenheit 451*, it depends on the paper composition.......



Back in Junior High I put plain white paper in the oven and turned it to 550F.The paper eventually burst into flames.No directed(reflector)energy-just heat.



> ...but it won't absorb as much IR energy as black newsprint.



You are of course correct.

Anyone who has tried to ignite paper with a flashlight has found black newsprint will ignite faster because it will absorb the IR energy faster and _*more completely*_.

White newsprint will _*reflect*_(and not absorb completely) IR energy.

For some strange reason this reminds me of how some countries proposed to take out enemy satellites by focusing high energy lasers at them.The simple solution was to put mirrors around the satellites and direct the energy away.

Simple but it apparently works.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, what I'm actually wondering is hot the actual glass envolope of the lamp gets, not directly infront. I doubt anyone here has anyway of measuring the glass itself though.


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 30, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> What kind of temperture can the actual lamp reach on some of these hotwires?



This would be interesting to know, exactly how much heat comes out the front of one of these.


----------



## king2penn (Jul 30, 2010)

I might be thinking of ordering a Mag64655 from Justin pretty soon, 9000 bulb lumens

Surprisingly though my mag85 takes a very long time to start a newspaper fire:shakehead


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 30, 2010)

king2penn said:


> I might be thinking of ordering a Mag64655 from Justin pretty soon



You might want to consider the 64656 or 64657 instead, much more tolerant to overdriving when using 7 IMR cells, unless however you plan on regulating it.


----------



## Justin Case (Jul 30, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> Well, what I'm actually wondering is hot the actual glass envolope of the lamp gets, not directly infront. I doubt anyone here has anyway of measuring the glass itself though.


 
This link suggests the glass temp could reach 1000C. I put a thermocouple in the direct beam of a Mag440 IRC (right in the center of the glass window of the FM 2.5" Throwmaster head). The temp reading hit 200F in about 20 sec. The black shrink tubing covering the thermocouple leads started to smoke soon after so I terminated the measurement.


----------

